# Recommend a pedal/propeller driven kayak (inshore fishing)



## Woodrow (Feb 5, 2009)

Which pedal/propeller driven kayak would you recommend for inshore fishing? 

Thanks


----------



## troutchaser (Feb 5, 2020)

Hobie Outback is a great all around kayak. You can get a vibe shearwater with just the kayak and buy a hobie drive to put in it. I have a pelican catch 130 but have had issues that I ironed out. They are on version 2 which seems to have fixed those but haven't researched as much since getting mine.


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

I have the Pelican HD 2 and i'm not overly impressed. Brand new w/loose or stripped screws, pretty slow...mediocre steering. Oh!...and no storage, but compared to the price of a Hobie?....depends on you and if you'll use it and cost.

Hobies can cost as much as a used boat w/a running motor, but are probably the better kayaks on the water....speed, storage space and maneuverability wise.

My personal 2 cents, for a 1st kayak purchase, would be to go w/a propellor drive cause you have instant forward & backwards movement. This is majorly important. The New hobies have a rip cord that allows this on their fin drives...the older models and other brands that use a Hobie-like fin drive?...you have to pull the whole drive up and drop it in backwards...def not convenient when fighting a fish, being pushed by the tide or ready to ram an object.

The HD 2 and Perception pilot are 1500-1800 bucks. Both are 12 footers. Brooklyn is a little cheaper...they were under 1500, but was taking month to deliver their product..."realistic" reviews are just starting to come in on them.

Using a reg paddle kayak might be faster, cheaper and allow you to cover long distance easier, but pedaling allows your hands to be free...which is another plus.


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

I think Jackson’s propeller kayaks have gotten rave reviews. When I get older I’ll go down the propeller path. Right now I still enjoy paddling my WS Ride 115.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

It ultimately comes down to how deep your wallet is. Everyone will have opinions, but your decision is personal built upon facts not opinions. You must consider the waters that you will be in. Rough? Calm? So many variables. I still enjoy paddling my Ride 135. Benefits to both.


----------



## Rolo (Nov 6, 2008)

I have a Native Slayer Max and love it. Cons would be it is heavy. Pros would be reverse, and lower price than Hobie. Pedaling and reverse are a total game changers.


----------

